# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Ich suche jemanden, der Deutsch spricht!

## Dos

Hallo alle!
Ich möchte in Deutchland studieren, deshalb lerne ich deutsch. Aber ich brauche mehr Praxis in Sprechen und in Shreiben. So ich möchte einen Sprachpartner  finden, und bei Chat oder Email zu verkehren.
Ich spreche diese Sprachen: russisch, englisch.
Ich warte für Ihre Antwort

----------


## bitpicker

Hallo! 
Was möchtest du denn in Deutschland studieren? 
Ich bin Deutscher, spreche aber auch Englisch und lerne gerade Russisch. 
Robin

----------


## Dos

Hallo, Robin!
Thank you for your reply!
Iam going to study medicine in Aachen in October.
At the moment I am taking a language course in Leipzig. I have been learning German language for 2 Months. So i need more practice, to speak German fluently.
Where do you live? Weil russisch ist fast mein Muttersprache, it would be great if we can help each other in learning languages. What do you think?
Aidos

----------


## bitpicker

I live in Remscheid, that's closer to Aachen than Leipzig, some 40 km north-east from Cologne. I took up teaching myself Russian last November, just for the sheer fun of it. 
What do you mean, 'fast meine Muttersprache'? Was ist denn deine Muttersprache? 
Robin

----------


## Dos

Ya, meine Muttersprache ist kasachisch.Ich bin kasach, und komme aus Kasachstan. Weißt du Kasachstan? Es liaegt in Zentrale Asien.
Aber in Kasachstan benutzt man zwei Sprache- kasachisch und russisch. So ich kenne diese zwei Sprache sehr gut.
Und in meiner Schule habe ich englisch und turkisch gelernt. Und jetzt lerne ich deutsch, und finde sie scweriger als diese vier Sprachen.
Deutschland finde ich sehr schön. Leipzig ist auch sehr schön. Warst du in Leipzig? Wie findest du Leipzig?
Und ich habe och ein Frage-
Ich war in Aachen nicht. Warst du dort? Wie findest du die Stadt?
Verzeihung für viele Fragen.
Ich hoffe du hast Zeit für antworten mir.
Vielen Dank
Dos

----------


## bitpicker

Ich weiß nicht viel über Kasachstan, aber eine liebe Kollegin von mir sowie Nachbarn von mir kommen ursprünglich von dort.  
Ich war kürzlich einmal in Dresden, aber noch nie in Leipzig. Ich war leider auch noch nicht in Aachen, aber es soll sehr schön sein. 
Ich kann außer Deutsch nur Englisch, das aber sehr gut, ich habe beides an der Uni studiert. Russisch lerne ich jetzt nebenbei als Hobby, hauptsächlich, weil bei Familienfeiern unserer Nachbarn so viel Russisch gesprochen wird, und da möchte ich gerne etwas mehr verstehen. 
Wenn du möchtest, kannst du mir auch eine E-Mail an robinpfeifer -at- web.de schreiben, dann können wir unser Gespräch per E-Mail fortsetzen. 
Schöne Grüße, 
Robin

----------


## bitpicker

Dos, I replied to your e-mail twice, but haven't heard from you since. I'm wondering whether you have received my e-mails? 
Robin

----------

